# Big Chief Smoker



## halfevl333 (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought a Big Chief smoker recently.  I got a Little Chief that my wife's father had, unfortunately I never could get it to heat up.  I got rid of it and found the Big Chief.  It works great, IF you follow the instructions which say you smoke the meat and then finish in an oven. 

I went with the Big Chief since I am on disability and don't have a lot of extra bucks to buy one of the fancy smokers.  I figure I could handle $70 a lot better than $200 up...  It does what it says it does and I agree with those who say it will not completely cook anything large.  But I have made jerky, and smoked a whole chicken and also smoked cut up chicken.  I finished cooking the chicken to temp in the oven and it was great.

If I had the money I would love to get one of the bigger smokers since I love meat that has been fully cooked in a smoker, but till I hit the jackpot at the local casino I will settle for the Big Chief.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2012)

If memory serves me they were really designed for sausage and jerky but as you said they will provide smoke and if you watch what your doing as far as food safety goes then it should work pretty well


----------



## linguica (Dec 19, 2012)

I have and still use my Big Chief smoker. It is a great way to put some smoke flavor into foods. It's 300 watt heating element and lack of insulation is what limits it use. Unaltered, it woks best as a cold smoker when used with the Amaze N pellet smoker.   With a little imagination, some heat proof insulation, a hot plate, and a thermometer to monitor it it can be more versatile. Below is bacon I made in my Big Chief.  Always abide by food safety rules regarding temps.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128614/brown-sugar-maple-syrup-bacon

When it comes to smoking foods, imagination is way more important than a fat wallet.


----------



## tode555 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have smoked a lot of fish in my big chief smoker.  My family loved the fish I made with that smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2012)

Half, evening and welcome to the forum..... I traveled around in my camper with boat in tow.... Always had a beer fridge outside and my Totem smoker.... Folks would look at my camp as if I had the plague.... Many questioned how a smoker that was that ugly could produce great smoked fish.....  Guess they just didn't have a clue....   Totems and Chiefs put out some great smoked food.... putting it in an oven, to finish is no problem.... Take some pictures of your smoker so the young-uns can see what it used to be all about.....    Dave


----------

